# should i go for assembled laptop???



## Navneel21 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi ,

       I just want to buy a laptop , i just don't want to go for a branded one , Is there any possibility that i can get a assembled laptop with my own configuration? And where i can find all Laptop Accessories in punjab .


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 15, 2006)

You must be joking! The above things are possible only if you are living in Taiwan, philippins, China for that!
      There is nothing like an assembled laptop presently in India.Still why will you want to go for an assembled one please tell me?


----------



## Navneel21 (Jul 16, 2006)

i just want to get more than one laptop but i want to add parts of my choice, becoz i think that it would be much cheaper and would give better performance than branded laptop.


----------



## tanmay_rajvanshi (Jul 18, 2006)

don't go for assembled laptop(IF IT IS POSSIBLE)
go for dell u can configure it on net
if want good service then lenovo or hp


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 18, 2006)

I personally will never go for an assembled laptop.

You can't trust local assemblers to have complete knowledge about parts compatibilty.

In assembled laptop, each part may carry a warranty from different manufacturer and you may be made to run from pillar to post before it gets sorted out. Assembler will also not be able to provide temporary replacements


----------



## casanova (Jul 18, 2006)

Nopes, go for a branded laptop.
Lenovo is quite good and Dell will cost u like hell.
Go for Compaq, Toshiba or Lenovo


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 18, 2006)

IMO, Lenovo is not good  IBM was better. Dell are quite competitively priced. casanova, why do you feel they are expensive?


----------



## casanova (Jul 18, 2006)

Whenever, I have quoted price for dell, they seemed to be expensive than others. And as Navneel21 was looking at an assembled laptop, dell wud prove him costly. But as u stated they r competitively priced, I revisited the Dell website and I think I have to eat up my previous words.

IMO Compaq wud be a better choice though.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 19, 2006)

I have not used lenovo, but heard bad things from the people who have more knowledge than me on the subject. They are very old acquaintances, so I can trust their opinion. They say lenovo is not as good as IBM was  I asked many people when I was out to purchase a lappy. Finally settled on a VAIO and man!! It rocks


----------



## Navneel21 (Jul 19, 2006)

I just want to know that what would be the best buy for me becoz some person sold me to go for assembled becoz these lappy's are cheaper as compared to the branded ones. And i also want my own configuration so that it gives me best performance and best price too. on the other hand which is the best branded Laptop with all the facilities like webcam, bluetooth , and also DVD Writer, And how much Should i have to pay for the laptop.


----------



## janitha (Jul 19, 2006)

Yesterday I happened to read (in The Hindu) an announcement by Intel India that they are going to promote assembled laptops in India in a big way by making available all components and even the cases for that.

It may take some time for it to become popular.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 19, 2006)

anarchist said:
			
		

> yeah i wanted a VAIO but it is very costly. which model have you and what is the cost?
> i am presently having lenovo 3000 C100 purchased @33k last month. i have not found anything bad since then. gives battery backup >4Hrs, works fine.



I have Sony VAIO VGN SZ18GP. It costed me a bomb  Don't ask how much!! But its Vista ready , only 1.7kg with battery, 6.5 hours actual battery life, Duo Core 1.83, 512MB RAM, NVidia Geforce 7400 with 128MB, WiFi, Bluetooth, Dual Layered DVD Writer, 80GB, fingerprint sensor, WebCam, etc. etc. Screen is only 5mm thick but still has great viewing angles!! It rocks!  If you trust Digit's ratings, it gave 4.5 out of 5 to this model


----------



## prankie (Jul 19, 2006)

Why not acer?? i'm using acer travelmate 370 from last 2yrs... no probs yet..


----------



## chesss (Jul 20, 2006)

there is such a thing as barebones laptop in the west. No idea whats the situation in India.


----------



## shanket (Jul 21, 2006)

Can someone tell where will navneel get an assembled laptop in India


----------

